# What's better: FiOS vs. Time-Warner Cable in Redondo Beach



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

A friend of mine lives in Redondo Beach, and will be getting cable soon. He's trying to decide between Time-Warner Cable & FiOS. I'm trying to talk him into getting an HD TiVo, since it's so much better than the other stuff. He's already a NetFlix subscriber, so that's a nice bonus.

My question is, are there any caveats to using an HD TiVo on either service in Redondo Beach? I saw the old thread (October) about the FiOS line-up change causing some problems-- is that all better now? Haven't seen many reports about TWC since late 2006. Is there SDV in Redondo? Anything else he should know?

Thanks all.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Simple answer: FiOS :up::up::up:

I switched to FiOS from TWC--OC and couldn't be happier. Even if the quality wasn't better (it is), it would have been worth it just to avoid what had become a recurring cable card nightmare. 

I've written more about this elsewhere, and there are lots of posts about TWC SoCal since 2006, look around. I don't think there is SDV in SoCal yet, but it is probably coming eventually. 

The only complaint I have is that TWC charged me $1.75 for an Mcard and Verizon pings me nearly $4 each for two Scards. But it is worth it.

The one drawback I can think of with a TiVo would be lack of VOD, which would apply to both services. But I have only used VOD once on the free DVR FiOS gave me, just to see how it worked...so not much of a drawback for me. Oh, and the FiOS DVR is adequate, but doesn't compare to the TiVo...there are lots of posts on this also.


----------



## DJ Qube (Nov 21, 2008)

I switched from TWC to FIOS because FIOS offered much faster bandwidth on the packaged internet connection for cheaper, plus several more HD channels. During FIOS' 15-day trial period, I called TWC to tell them I was going to cancel because I was getting FIOS, so they chopped 20 bucks off of what I was paying every month just to keep me. I called FIOS back telling them what Time Warner did, so they chopped 20 bucks off as well. I ended up with FIOS for a very good price.

I ended up getting TIVO because I couldn't live with the 80GB non-expandable FIOS DVR though


----------



## DJ Qube (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, one other note. FIOS has a 15-day trial period. I suggest you have your buddy sign up for FIOS to at least get Verizon to come do the installation for free while they still do it for free. If he doesn't like it, he can cancel within the 15 days for no charge at all. Then if he chooses to go with FIOS at a later date, he won't have to pay for the installation. I have heard that FIOS installation will not be free forever.


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Cool. Thanks for the feedback. How do prices compare for the basic tier?


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

There are several main problems that I have seen on internet message boards with Verizon. I don't think it is exclusive with Verizon. Any company can have problems but these are the problems with Verizon Fios service. I would still pick Fios over satellite. I haven't had cable service in over 13 years.

Billing seems to be pretty bad. Make sure you check your bill, especially in the first few months of service.

Missed installation appts. Sometimes they don't show up at all. No call. Nothing. People have to reschedule the appt.

Interactive Program Guide seems to be buggy but is supposedly getting better. I use Tivos so I don't have this problem.

Small hard drive on the HDDVR. It is a 160g HD which comes out to about 12(16?) hours of HD programming. That is too little for most people.

I think the service is pretty solid once you have it set up and running. The problems that I have mentioned account for a small percentage of people so it is likely it won't happen to your friend but it is something to keep in mind.

Here is a link to the prices of the basic and expanded tier. I don't think the essentials package is offered in California anymore. The Extreme HD package is the minimum package requirement now.
http://www22.verizon.com/Residential/FiOSTV/Plans/Plans.htm


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jakerome said:


> Cool. Thanks for the feedback. How do prices compare for the basic tier?


FiOS HD Extreme includes 220+ digital channels and about 60 HD channels.

Download the Verizon channel lineup for your area in PDF format.

Verizon FiOS offers a bundle of 20/5 Internet and FiOS HD Extreme for *$79.99/mo*. This bundle is available to every FiOS customer, new and old, but it requires a new 1yr or 2yr commitment (your choice) during which your rates are locked in.

My latest FiOS bill:

















My total monthly cost for 20/5 Internet, FiOS HD Extreme, and two CableCards is $89.82/mo after taxes.

CableCard pricing has since increased by $1 to $3.99/mo for new installs, but they are rolling out M-CARDs in a number of areas, so hopefully you will only need one. One M-CARD supports both tuners on the TivoHD.


----------



## wm2008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Generic said:


> There are several main problems that I have seen on internet message boards with Verizon. I don't think it is exclusive with Verizon. Any company can have problems but these are the problems with Verizon Fios service. I would still pick Fios over satellite. I haven't had cable service in over 13 years.
> 
> Billing seems to be pretty bad. Make sure you check your bill, especially in the first few months of service.
> 
> ...


I'll second this information.

For the most part, the Verizon actual "product" is far superior to any cable or sat service I've seen, had or heard of. It's far more stable, more reliable, better performance and reasonably cost competitive.

OTOH, if you DO have a problem, Verizon "Service" is perhaps the worst of any of the providers. Billing is horrible, tech and customer service is terrible, appointments are very difficult to schedule and are often missed.

The Verizon FIOS DVR is pretty meager in terms of capacity - I have one. Its UI isn't as nice as Tivo, but it's better than the SA8300HDs used by some other companies. It's not expandable, and last time I checked you couldn't do MR with HD.

OTOH, The TivoHD has been far less than reliable. I've got two of them. "When" the Tivo's are working, they're great. Being able to use the DVR Expander is great. MR is excellent. But, heavy pixelation, lockups, and excessively long reboot times are very problematic. They are so bad that if Verizion ever turns on the ability to use the DVR Expander and HD MR on their DVR I'll likely dump the Tivo HD units.


----------



## pdxsam (Mar 3, 2002)

wm2008 said:


> But, heavy pixelation, lockups, and excessively long reboot times are very problematic. They are so bad that if Verizion ever turns on the ability to use the DVR Expander and HD MR on their DVR I'll likely dump the Tivo HD units.


Have you looked at the thread about signal attenuation for FIOS? Heavy pixellation sounds like the TIVO tuner is being overdriven and the signal needs to be attenuated to the sweet spot.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

I live in Redondo, and I am very happy I switched to FIOS. However, be advised that FIOS has no analog signal. If you have an old TV, it will need a digital tuner. If you have an old VCR, it will need a digital tuner. This also pretty much limits your Tivo options to HD/S3 Cable Card models.

That being said, I love FIOS, as it produced a _noticeable_ increase in SD PQ (I didn't have an HDTV until after I switched to FIOS).


----------



## wm2008 (Jan 3, 2009)

pdxsam said:


> Have you looked at the thread about signal attenuation for FIOS? Heavy pixellation sounds like the TIVO tuner is being overdriven and the signal needs to be attenuated to the sweet spot.


Yes I have - extensively. As well as seeing where attenuation has not fixed all the issues and where it can cause problems on channels previously not experiencing the issues. Plus, since Tivo abandons their customers telling them to talk to Verizon about this it also means spending more money trying to fix a Tivo problem. I'm going to give it a shot, but based on the data on my two THDs I'm not entirely upbeat about the chances - plus the attenuation has no correlation on the lockups and other issues. It's not really IMHO that the Tivo tuner is being "overdriven". It's really that the Tivo tuner is substandard and is overly sensitive - as compared to other devices which do not experience any such issues on the same network.


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks for your help all. My friend was actually intrigued enough by FiOS to check on availability, only to discover he can't get it in his neighborhood. So looks like he's stuck with Time-Warner Cable. Too bad, FiOS really seems like the better deal.

So what about TWC? Any caveats-- will he need one cable card or two? Are they using switched digital video, and if so, do they have tuning adapters available?


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think TWC in Redondo Beach is using SDV (or at least they weren't when I had it). When I had TWC, they had Mcards available for $2.49/month


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

So, he's ordering TWC. He's going to live without a DVR for now, but I'll try to convince him to get the TiVo when the time comes.


----------

